# Old Virgins Looking for Husbands Challenge



## Xerxes (Jun 16, 2010)

Ok, first, let's get an idea for who the oldest virgin looking for a husband is.  So if you plan on remaining a  virgin forever, this thread is not for you.

I am trying to find girls in the same boat as myself who have been waiting on their Boaz for so long that they are truly wondering if God wants them to even have a husband in the first place.


So please answer the poll and answer the following questions so we can begin a dialogue and begin praying our future relationships into existence and take ownership of our situation and not sit around feeling left behind.

1) How old are you?

2) How long have you been a Christian?

3) Why do you think you are without a spouse?

4) What actions are you taking to get a spouse?

5) What makes you think you are ready to receive a spouse?

6) What are you willing to offer your future husband?

I'll start off.  I'm a 29 year old who's been a Christian for 16 years.  I've lived a complete abstinent lifestyle, moreso because I have never seen any benefit to engaging in sexual activity of any sort outside of marriage.

Now that I am doing my countdown to 30, I have woefully realized that I have never had a true romance let alone one true committed relationship.  I have dated several men and each of the relationships ended abruptly when I would not move in with them and or sleep with them.

I have yet to meet one attractive man who lives the same Christian lifestyle that I do. 

All of the women in relationships that I know have made compromises and it's high-time that I evaluate what kind of man I can be happy with.  

I think that I am single because God wants me to be single for this interim.  

In order to increase my chances of getting in a worthwhile relationship, I am social and active.  I workout everyday.  I have a great physique, am attractive, dress well, and am unbelievably personable.  

I believe I am ready for a spouse because I have a great sense of self and I am tired of being alone.  I want a support system, someone to pick me up if I work past midnight.  Until I fly back home, I won't have had a hug in ages.  I'm ready to show and receive love.

I'm an affectionate person and this is really starting to wear me down.

As far as what I am willing to offer my future spouse, everything but my soul.  I'm an extremely caring person and I truly love making others happy and I do it all day at work.  I can't wait to care for someone who willfully chooses to love me back.

To that end, I don't want to end up like the "52 Weeks to Find Him" lady, so I will make this appeal to Jesus and let you ladies either participate or spectate.  Jesus, I need a sign that You are in control of this situation and by June 16, 2011, I will have met my fiance and he will be revealed to me by this sign, he will physically grab me by the shoulders and ask for my permission to love, cherish and care for me.

During this time, I will continue being prayerful, volunteer even more at church and tithe sacrificially (ie. in abundance).


----------



## SND411 (Jun 16, 2010)

Another relationship/marriage thread...


----------



## Choclatcotton (Jun 17, 2010)

Girl good for you, although I dont know if I would do the same way, but keep on praying and believing.  Hold your head up high


----------



## dicapr (Jun 17, 2010)

I'm in the same situation.  I'm in summer school and I am suppose to be doing homework-not on LHCF.  I will be back to answer your questions later this evening.


----------



## Xerxes (Jun 17, 2010)

SND411 said:


> Another relationship/marriage thread...



*Reading is Fundamental!!*

If you don't like the topic, please skip the thread.


----------



## Xerxes (Jun 17, 2010)

Choclatcotton said:


> Girl good for you, although I dont know if I would do the same way, but keep on praying and believing.  Hold your head up high





dicapr said:


> I'm in the same situation.  I'm in summer school and I am suppose to be doing homework-not on LHCF.  I will be back to answer your questions later this evening.



Thanks, you'll. 

The funny thing is that I see this stuff manifesting ever since I finished typing that first post.  All last evening, I was helping a friend who is planning her wedding and I now have to find an escort.  And then this new guy that I never thought much about before is as nice, down to earth and family-oriented as I could want.  We have been talking with each other all day and I'm loving it.  I could be happy with him. Shoot, I'm already happy.


----------



## Xerxes (Jun 17, 2010)

Oh, who is the 40+ virgin?  How old are you?


----------



## michc (Jun 20, 2010)

Xerxes said:


> Ok, first, let's get an idea for who the oldest virgin looking for a husband is.  So if you plan on remaining a  virgin forever, this thread is not for you.
> 
> I am trying to find girls in the same boat as myself who have been waiting on their Boaz for so long that they are truly wondering if God wants them to even have a husband in the first place.
> 
> ...



I just wanted to say *DON'T GIVE UP!* God bless you and continue to strengthen you (and any other ladies in the same position) whilst you are being faithfull to His Word. It takes guts to go against what the world says you should be doing.

I wanted to encourage you - I was a virgin until I was 33 (until I got married). I am now 40 and still married  with 2 children. 
So keep on keeping on - it's tough - but with God it's ALWAYS worth it.


----------



## naijamerican (Jun 23, 2010)

Xerxes, I could have written your post word for word except for the length of time of being a Christian (for me it's been 15, not 16, years). I think I need to start praying the same thing you are. I am struggling to not lose heart and trying to discern the intersection between faith and deeds in this context.


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jul 4, 2010)

I wish you the very best in finding your husband. During the next year do you have any specific action steps you plan to take in order to meet more men and date?


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jul 12, 2010)

Xerxes said:


> *Reading is Fundamental!!*
> 
> If you don't like the topic, please skip the thread.


 
I'm sorry, but this pic has me .

I will be praying for you. Keep believing in God, He has a perfect plan for your life!!!


----------



## kayte (Jul 30, 2010)

Xerxes said:


> Oh, *who is the 40+* virgin? *How old are you*?


 
_OP-it's an anonymous poll! __which you initated _

_if the person did not identify who she is or her age _
_(and your poll already makes that request)_
_then perhaps.... allow & respect privacy please _
_after all- the poll is only a suggestion...yes?_

These {below} seem to be more pertinent questions 



> During the next year do you have any specific action steps you plan to take in order to meet more men and date?


 
I wish you all the best in your quest.........


----------



## Valerie (Jan 8, 2011)

Xerxes, I'm very proud of you, have a specific plan of action. Go to nice places, keep yourself looking good. Stand on the word of God and thank God for your husband and you will get him!


----------



## Shimmie (Jan 9, 2011)

Virgins are never 'old'.... neither 'dusty nor rusty'... neither will they be in vain nor a waste.... 

They are instead, God's gift... 

Always 'Fresh' and Anointed and Appointed' for 'he' whom God hath joined together and no man can put asunder.


----------



## softblackcotton (Jan 21, 2011)

Is a 26 year old virgin considered an old virgin? I really want to get married before I turn 30 since I am saving myself for marriage. However, I've been meeting absolutely nobody at all. I haven't even been on a real date for a long while. Sometimes, I wonder how long God will have me wait. 5, 10, 15 more years?  Should I be more proactive about finding someone or should I just sit back being passive just wait...? It's really hard to figure out what God wants me to do. 

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch 3G using Long Hair Care Forum App


----------



## topsyturvy86 (Jan 22, 2011)

Praying for you Xerxes, with the dates and all. Please don't forget to keep us posted and come back to give your testimony and encouragement when you find your man. 

I'm believing God to meet a nice Christian man too this year and to be engaged by the end of the year so keep me in ur prayers also.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## DaiseeDay (May 7, 2011)

Shimmie said:


> Virgins are never 'old'.... neither 'dusty nor rusty'... neither will they be in vain nor a waste....
> 
> They are instead, God's gift...
> 
> Always 'Fresh' and Anointed and Appointed' for 'he' whom God hath joined together and no man can put asunder.



Oooh So, true!

OP - I want to say keep trusting God and praying for you future husband - I'm right there with you. 

I'm only 18, and I've only really been waiting for two years, but that feels like forever when you're waiting and impatient like me 

*Should we start a new thread for younger people who are waiting?*


----------



## cheetarah1980 (Jun 9, 2011)

We're 1 week away from June 16, 2011. Any updates?


----------



## God_Favor (Jun 9, 2011)

Wow, intrestresing thread!!!! There is a baby pic on the op avatar. Soooo, Im hoping she has a surprising [email protected]

Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100


----------



## Butterfly08 (Jun 9, 2011)

God_Favor said:


> Wow, intrestresing thread!!!! There is a baby pic on the op avatar. Soooo, Im hoping she has a surprising [email protected]
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using PC36100



Bwahaha I reeeeaaaallllly don't think that's her baby. At least I hope not.  It's an old pic that's been floating around the Internet about an infant with floor length weave. 


Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## God_Favor (Jun 9, 2011)

OMG!!! Pic not clear on my phone, lol. Thanks!

sent from HTC EVO


----------

